# Glock 23 conversion to 9mm questions



## rednecks70 (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered the barrel and was looking at magazines (glock 19) on gunbroker. One guy on there has a great deal on two magazines that hold 17 rounds and I wanted to know if the the 17 round magazine sticks out the bottom of the handle? Also, are these illegal in PA? Thanks.

John


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, they will stick-out a little bit. They probably have an extended base on them, sometimes called a "Plus" or "Plus two" base. It allows a bit more room in the mag body, enough to add 2 more rounds of 9mm, or one more round of .40 ammo. There have been two different versions made by Glock, and several non-Glock-factory copies. The older models can be seen in this photo, on the two guns to the left side:










I found this photo while searching the web (rehosted), and I believe it shows the newer extended bases:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Or it's a mag for a G17, and it will stick out hte bottom a little too. They make spacers so that the mag is the same shape as the grip where it sticks out, but heads up, they can pinch your hand on reloads.


----------



## rednecks70 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the information. I really don't need a 17 round magazine and I'd prefer that it not stick out. I will start looking for the 15 round mags. Thanks again.

John


----------

